
Starbucks' refugee hiring program to counter Trump is hurting brand and sale - prostoalex
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/08/starbucks-refugee-hiring-program-to-counter-trump-is-hurting-brand.html?__source=Facebook
======
onion2k
The first line of the article says it " _could_ negatively impact sales in the
near term, according to analysts at Credit Suisse". This is speculation, not a
fact as the title implies.

